# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  please help me with this cycle!!!

## greekmanandreas

Hello people! i am new at this forum and i really I would appreciate if someone can help me out with my problem! I am thinking to start with primo...anavar ...winstrol ..tren ! i am 5,11 275 pounds and i want to cut down...I understand diet is everything but 
can some one recommend a good dose of these items i have supply for 8 weeks. Also i have gyno from the past like 15 years ago when I did my last cycle so do I have to take anything for pct for this cycle?

Thank you for you all support guys!

----------


## tarmyg

Do you have testosterone ? You did not list that in there.

----------


## Cuz

You dont need a cycle to cut down right now. You will have more side effects and will probably dump the cycle worse yet fuck your hormone production up. Cardio and eating clean should be your number one priority right now. 30 minutes fasted daily would be a good start

----------

